# College Senior entry level in NL... impossible?



## Milla322 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys! First I would like to say I admire this forum. Its so informative and seems supportive. Im currently a college senior majoring in Communications with a concentration in TV/Film. I have written for numerous blogs and have interviewed some notable hip hop artists. Anyway,I really want to work abroad for a year. My ideal jobs are within my field, (executive assistant toa publicist,radio assistant, public relations entry level, or marketing) I have a year to do research and figure things out. My question is, am i out of my league? Alot of you seem to have tons of experience in your chosen fields. Im just a college senior with a dream to move somewhere in the UAE,Doha, or The Netherlands*Any advice or*comments are very appreciative Thanks! Jamilla


----------

